# Goodwood Dates Released



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/news/defau ... ryId=15429

Not sure if it's too late already but just thought I'd mention that the Goodwood Festival of Speed will be on the 22nd-24th June next year. So can we make sure the TTOC event doesn't clash with it again?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/news/default.asp?storyId=15429
> 
> Not sure if it's too late already but just thought I'd mention that the Goodwood Festival of Speed will be on the 22nd-24th June next year. So can we make sure the TTOC event doesn't clash with it again?


We'll do our best... like we do every year.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

But at least we don't have the World Cup next summer!


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Thats true... :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Fi... our annual event tends to be on either the 2nd or 3rd weekend of July  and there is a distinct possibility that it will be the same week choices this year :wink:

We need to do what we do every year and that is look at every possible major event date that "could" coincide and then make our decision accordingly.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Rhod_TT said:


> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/news/default.asp?storyId=15429
> 
> Not sure if it's too late already but just thought I'd mention that the Goodwood Festival of Speed will be on the 22nd-24th June next year. So can we make sure the TTOC event doesn't clash with it again?


 I went to both :roll:


----------

